# RB26 T04Z OR T78 TURBO KIT WANTED



## Paulgtr33 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking for a old school Hks t04z turbo Kit or a greddy t78 turbo kit. 

Cash waiting 

Cheers


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a complete T88 Greddy turbokit incl. Downpipe. Dm-me









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## Paulgtr33 (Dec 16, 2012)

bboy11021988 said:


> Have a complete T88 Greddy turbokit incl. Downpipe. Dm-me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little too big unfortunately. Is it a 33d or 34?

What is the price


----------



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Its from my r34 but i think you can match it. Make a offer please

Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------

